# lou's short stick install



## GTOFEVR (Jan 16, 2007)

lou's short stick and aftermarket shift knob to install on an '06 gto i have all the parts needed, just not sure what steps i need to complete the install. anyone that has installed this before be willing to help?! thanks alot

kyle


----------



## GTO6 (Jun 22, 2006)

I just did mine about 2months ago. check out my gallary to see the final setup.

ok so what step are you at?? ( what do you need help with)


----------



## tabes117 (Dec 14, 2006)

GTO4 of the LS1GTO.com wrote up these instructions that I used. Very helpful.

Just installed LSS stock knob. It made it a 30 minute job








I removed the screw under the ash tray, then the little rubber tray insert under the ash tray. Opened the center console lid and pulled firmly and evenly up on each side until 1st set of clips popped, then worked my way down toward the front. Carefully pulled the console up and around enough lay toward drivers seat(easier is shifter is in 4th gear position). Gently pulled up shifter boot from each side until loose. Pulled boot up over shifter knob. Pull up cotton insulator enough to get the two 10mm bolts out of stock shifter. Removed stock shifter with boot attached. Slid off insulator sleeve and used small flat screwdriver to gently pry 4 plastic clips away from base of shifter. Use toothpicks to keep clip away. Firmly pulled to break loose rtv sealant and knob came off without issue. Placed small amt of rtv in top groove and along sides of lss, lined up correctly with notch in top of stock knob and firmly pushed lss into knob until clips clicked into place(be certain of shift knob orientation before sliding on! Place insulator sleeve back over lss and then installed lss and knob to drivers side(flat side) of shifter mount use bolts(13mm), lock washers included and a drop of blue loctite on each. Slid insulator sleeve over bolts, place shift boot back in place(little tabs slide in grove-use a flashlight to see better). Place console back in place starting from the front and working back pushing each side down together. Install rubber tray insert and screw.

If you have a specific question pm me. I just installed it yesterday.


----------



## GTOFEVR (Jan 16, 2007)

i just recieved the shifter and knob, i will begin the install this week when it gets warm, i will just begin and get as far as i can and get back to u guys when i get stuck thanks for all the help


----------

